# Corsair RMA (Deutsche Anleitung)



## Bluebeard (26. August 2010)

Eine Anleitung zur RMA mit Infos in Deutsch findet Ihr hier:

Corsair RMA (Deutsche Anleitung) - The Corsair Support Forums

Die Anleitung wird momentan überarbeitet. Wir bitte um eure Geduld.


----------

